# A shocking discovery from your friend Fraggles.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

When I displayed my evidence during my last anti-Muppet post a Muppet named Daisy Mae posted about weighing in....Well lets just see what this Daisy Mae REALLY weighs in at...

PROOF that Muppets eat ALL the treats!
Its shocking I know.....Maybe you should run in terror! The night of the Muppets is upon us!!!
:nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty::nasty:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

hahahaha Fraggles you is soooo funny. Daisy Mae is sooo small she can sits in a small salad bowl and weigh on a mini scale. My ears weighs more than she does.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually Derby its a giant bowl and scale made special for weighing Muppets...I think you can get the set at "fattymuppets.com"


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

we fink somebunny lernd how to photoshop


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

You mean with the photos that Daisy posted??? She clearly Photoshopped her real weight OFF the pictures.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Nov 3, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Actually Derby its a giant bowl and scale made special for weighing Muppets...I think you can get the set at "fattymuppets.com"



:laugh:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2012)

Fraggles your JEALOUS of all Muppets especially me and Miss Muppet.
Look how Bootiful I am. Did you get your own Birthday cake? NOT!!!!!!
I'm just a wee little Baby Muppet with an nice figure and nor this big FAT neck. Hee Hee






Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

Oompa Loompa doompety doo...........


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 3, 2012)

All this muppet talk is making me want a muppet...


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Fraggles your JEALOUS of all Muppets especially me and Miss Muppet.
> Look how Bootiful I am. Did you get your own Birthday cake? NOT!!!!!!
> I'm just a wee little Baby Muppet with an nice figure and nor this big FAT neck. Hee Hee
> 
> ...


OMG, cutest muppet pic EVAR! we tried to make Nala dress up as a dinosaur for halloween, but she wouldn't wear the costume and it made mommy sad 
~ Gaz


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

*JessicaK wrote: *


> All this muppet talk is making me want a muppet...


That is just crazy.....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2012)

Fraggles is so jealous, us Muppets all have such Bootiful figures.
Gaz you need a Muppet real soon.

Hugs

Daisy mae


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

I think its time to start THUMPING!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 3, 2012)

Better get your Daddy Jason to reinforce the floor, you don't want to fall through them. tee hee hee.

Miss Muppet lets go play together.....

Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

Foot flicks for Daisy Mae and all the other Muppets....
:grumpy:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Fraggles is so jealous, us Muppets all have such Bootiful figures.
> Gaz you need a Muppet real soon.
> 
> Hugs
> ...


I has one!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 4, 2012)

Nala is a tie dyed Muppet!!!! :laugh:
I Fraggles don't take lip from a little hippy Muppet like you...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2012)

Too Bad, So Sad! :laugh:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh Boy Daisy Mae here, that Nala is a real BEAUTY. We love her colouring.

She meant to say JessicaK should get a Muppet.

Hugs
Muppet Daisy Mae (and proud of it)


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

Nala and Gaz - *administer bits to Fraggles' booty*


----------



## Missy (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh dear, :shock: dem muppets really do eatz all da treats, and dey get all da cake too!!!

My mommy beder not try to bring no muppet into my house!! Iz wantz to be da only bunbun eatting all dem treats. 

Da picture of da muppet wif da cake did not help da muppet's case at all, oh no no no no! :hug2: for fraggle who haz to live wif dat beast of a critter!

---Chloe


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

Chloe Fraggles iz jus lyin to you. Da Muppets are bery picky and don't eat a lots of food. Dats why dey are so liddle but miss FRAGGLES MEANIE PANTS is jus jealouz cause she was bad and didn't get treats but muppet did cause muppet iz a good girl ssd:


----------



## Missy (Nov 4, 2012)

Cosmo, you are not a muppet, why do you defend them? what if your mommy getz a muppet and den you haz ta share your treatz?

I guess I can't complain too much right now, Iz don't getz any treats no more. Some meanie hoomun on here said treatz were no gud for baby buns, now my mommy doesn't give me no crasins or willow branches or greens.ssd:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

tell yer mommy dat baby bunns cans still haf da willow 
~ Nala


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

Chloe I's a 'dopted muppet. I wantz a muppet seester but my mama won't lemme get one until i'z nootered cause she can't have da baby buns. 

Mama secretly wants a muppet wiff loppy ears.


----------

